# Experiences with True Haus?



## GSROTTS (Apr 10, 2016)

Whats up everyone!

Ive decided to aquire a GSD from True Haus in Oroville, California.

Ive met with Cindy yesterday and I know she is a great breeder of GSD.

My question is for those who have purchased a True Haus pup. Id really like to know how your pups turned out as adults. How were they to live with, etc.

Any experiences you would like to share would be great! Thanks!

Nick


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a friend that has a True Haus that is a certified SAR dog. AMAZING SAR dog. I've heard she was hard to live with as a puppy and young dog... but that is true of all the great working dogs. I think she is a great working and family dog now as an adult.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

D


DutchKarin said:


> I have a friend that has a True Haus that is a certified SAR dog. AMAZING SAR dog. I've heard she was hard to live with as a puppy and young dog... but that is true of all the great working dogs. I think she is a great working and family dog now as an adult.


First, let me correct the record here. It is absolutely not true that WL dogs are hard to live with! My WLs have been my easiest, as a matter of fact. Well, up till now. I've had show lines that were terrors in the house.

I have a 2 yo male from True Haus. He's out of Gina x Esko. Overall, a very nice dog.

Pros: Social with humans and other dogs, extremely intelligent, athletic, learns quickly, good drive and nerves, pronounced fight drive, very good looking dog, high energy--to put it mildly. Easiest pup ever to house break. Very handsome dog, great pigment.

Cons: Has difficulty capping his drive, nuisance barker (we fixed that, but he would bark non stop if allowed), lacks handler sensitivity--this is a personal preference, I like a more sensitive dog. A newer handler probably is better off with a less sensitive dog. Not a good house dog but training would fix that. Faulty tail.

Personally, I prefer a dog with an off switch and more handler sensitivity. We haven't had his hips/elbows done yet. He will not be bred. As agile as he is, I don't expect we'll find anything on his X-rays.

The breeders were great to deal with, very active in SDA so they know their dogs.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Kimber is out of Stella/Esko. I would agree that she wasn't the easiest puppy to live with. Very mouthy, more so than my other working lines and vocal. She does have a nice off switch and is very in tune with me. She is extremely agile and athletic. She is environmentally sound and very confident. She is my go everywhere and do everything dog. She goes to work with me, hangs out on the couch, go's around town with me, and we also do very well on trial fields. I haven't worked Kimber in over a month. I run my own training group and have been working a ton of hours. So I've been exhausted. So other than running errands with me and getting out to a park to play frisbee, she hasn't done much. Yet she is still just laying at my feet right now and hanging out. She has OFA good hips and normal elbows. She is a DM carrier through Stella. 

True Haus has been very easy for me to work with. I also cheated and was one of their decoys for a couple years. I'm also very active in SDA so we talk about once a week anyways for that stuff. As far as I know, they have a great line of communication with their puppy people.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

What I meant by "great working dogs"... is "great SAR dogs" not working lines. A really good SAR dog is typically a hellish puppy. Sorry, should have been more specific. A good breeder will help get you the right dog. In SAR we want the crazy puppies. ;-)


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

DutchKarin said:


> What I meant by "great working dogs"... is "great SAR dogs" not working lines. A really good SAR dog is typically a hellish puppy. Sorry, should have been more specific. A good breeder will help get you the right dog. In SAR we want the crazy puppies. ;-)


Ohhhh, I see. Thank you for clarifying.

I guess I can understand that. You want a dog who won't stop no matter what and won't fall out of drive under any circumstances.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Cindy is a great breeder to talk to and has a good reputation but doesn't test for DM.


----------

